# Default sharpening values with LR import



## shiraz (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello,

With my D800 the default sharpening and noise reduction is always the same.
But with the Z6 files, this is a different amount. Depeninding on the IDO setting?
Even de noise reduction is changed, want LR import doesn't do with the D800 files.
Strangly, the radius is always 2.0. Isn't this a lot for a default value?

Does adobe use different sharpening defaults for different brands and camera's? I didn't know this.

best regards,

Filip


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2019)

Nikon Z6 files contain XMP data meant for Lightroom and/or ACR, a first in the industry. That means that Nikon has chosen these settings.


----------



## shiraz (Jan 4, 2019)

I didn't know that! thanks for the information


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 4, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> Nikon Z6 files contain XMP data meant for Lightroom and/or ACR, a first in the industry. That means that Nikon has chosen these settings.


Johan - I find it interesting, and good, that Nikon has done this.
I try to follow the 3 step sharpening process: Capture Sharpening, Creative Sharpening, and Export Sharpening.
It seems like a radius of 2 is a bit large for Capture Sharpening, at least by many "experts" who have written articles on this subject.
Do you have any info on why Nikon chose this value? Do you think it was mostly experimental by expert eye?
This value would make it harder, I think, to do creative sharpening with the current adjustment brush where you cannot vary the radius.
I shoot a  Canon and tend to keep the Capture sharpening low with a radius of 1.  For my better shots, I do creative sharpening outside LR where I can vary the radius.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 4, 2019)

You can use Default Develop Settings and set that slider or any sliders in Detail window to how you want it. It will automatically apply your preferred settings at import. You can apply that to pretty much any LR settings you want customized. If you set it up by the cameras serial number it will only apply them to that camera. If you do this I suggest to create a master RAW file and make any changes to that file only. This way you have a record of everything you have done.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 4, 2019)

As for doing creative sharpening outside of LR does the capture phase not do enough? I'd just view the critical area at 100%, set it there and then adjust sharpening by using the brush.  I don't know your workflow needs but that would save some time and storage if you bring the files back to LR.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 4, 2019)

Zenon said:


> As for doing creative sharpening outside of LR does the capture phase not do enough? I'd just view the critical area at 100%, set it there and then adjust sharpening by using the brush.  I don't know your workflow needs but that would save some time and storage if you bring the files back to LR.



Basically, the capture phase does not do enough in many circumstance - in fact it is not intended to. See Guide to Image Sharpening for a decent description of the 3 phases.

For many of my "average" photos, I just push the Capture sharpening in LR, use more masking,  and call it "good enough". Occasionally I'll brush in a bit more in obvious spots.
For those times I want to print out a really nice photo, or share it with other photographers, I'll use creative sharpening. I'll then use lower values for the capture sharpening with little masking and a radius of 1. I then export a tiff to PS where in one of the layers I'll often use Topaz Detail, where I can both mask, and separately sharpen small , medium, and large features, effectively varying the sharpening radius. Occasionally I'll use PS Smart Sharpening. This really doesn't cost a lot of time, as I may do other work in PS layers. I always bring it back to LR, and storage is rather cheap these days so I don't worry about it a lot.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 4, 2019)

That is true. Storage is not much of an issue these days.


----------

